# Best Platform Pedals Under $50?



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just picked up my new bike and already I can tell the pedals it came with are garbage. I'm looking to order some from Amazon, and like the title says, not spend more than $50. There's a lot of options, but it's hard to tell what's garbage or not, and who knows who writes those reviews, so I figured I'd come here to get some better advice. I'm also looking for something with shorter (or adjustable to be shorter) or rounded pegs so that I won't completely destroy my leg in the event of a mishap.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Wellgo MG1's are classic, solid and cheap. I used them when switching from the crappy plastic ones my old bike came with.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pedals Platform OR8 UL8 MTB Slimline Black 9 16 MTB BMX Best Seller | eBay
Close enough.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Nashbar Verge Platform Pedals I have them and they're legit. They held up great and come with replacement pins.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Only $15 more gets you into entry level MTB flats from most of the major players. Some of the $50 pedals are decent, but you're going to find a higher level of precision and better quality materials for that extra $50. If I couldn't afford to spend $65 on flats, a pair of $15 no-name flats would be fine until I could.


----------



## fragmag (Dec 30, 2014)

I have to second the MG-1's. Nice inexpensive pedal that I've had on my bike for a few years. Mostly rails to trails riding with a few dozen single track rides mixed, Holds up well.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I got a set of wellgo fg1on ebay for 37. They are 12mm x 108x108


----------



## Frantic (Apr 24, 2014)

Superstar Nanotech...Best for the money ..Got them couple of months back and loved them


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My first platforms (for commuter duty) were some plastic bmx pedals with molded pins I spent $15 on at the LBS. Lots of companies make stuff like these.

The shop where I work now sells a $20 Wellgo with removable pins. They're not really aggressive pins, but they'd work okay with trail runners or hiking shoes. The pedals at least have an all-metal construction. It's what I usually sell to people who have broken the plastic garbage pedals that they've already broken on their entry level bikes.

The next real solid pricepoint is about the $60-65 area, and those are a worthwhile upgrade if you're going to be doing some actual mt biking. After that you're looking at about $100-120 or so (and upwards from there).

I think the $65 platforms are the best value out there and agree with Flamingtaco that if you can find an extra $15, you'll have some pedals you can ride for a very long time.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

I would look for pedals with pins like the Shimano Saint Shimano Saint MX80 Flat Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles

That way if you get a pedal strike, it won't mess up the head of the pins and you will still be able to remove them. This also allows you to use spacers. The pins on the MG-1s won't take a spacer.

The nanotech pedals are sold under a lot of different names. Here's an option on Amazon for $55 Amazon.com : eXotic Thru Pin Flat Pedals, Super Thin, 2 Sealed Bearings, Easy To Replace Pins : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. I went with the MG1s. For $30 they seemed like the best option. I liked the saints, but they were a little more than double the price. We'll see how hard I actually ride. If I have to replace the welgos in a year or so I won't mind for $30.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

tardman91 said:


> Thanks guys. I went with the MG1s. For $30 they seemed like the best option. I liked the saints, but they were a little more than double the price. We'll see how hard I actually ride. If I have to replace the welgos in a year or so I won't mind for $30.


Funny thats what I ended up doing. Started with the MG1's then got Saints. I recently moved onto clipless but that's another story.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

Philbobagginz said:


> Nashbar Verge Platform Pedals I have them and they're legit. They held up great and come with replacement pins.


I second this. I have Verges on my Trek X-caliber 6.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

tardman91 said:


> Thanks guys. I went with the MG1s. For $30 they seemed like the best option. I liked the saints, but they were a little more than double the price. We'll see how hard I actually ride. If I have to replace the welgos in a year or so I won't mind for $30.


Just so you know, I've been very happy so far with the polycarbonate body pedals I got from Performance for 39.99 on sale. They're around 350 grams per pair, and their thin shape makes for some good pedaling. The very same pedal is also sold under different brand names....Nukeproof being one of them.

After riding clipped-in for over a decade, I recently went back to platforms and tacky-soled riding shoes, and my avg. speeds have suffered only a little.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have Wellgo on my bike. When I got my new bike I tried the stock pedals for a few rides. After the third time I lost a pedal I sent home & put my Wellgo s on from my other bike.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I found my Saint pedals online for $50. MSRP is a hair over $100 so that may have been a one time sale but it's worth looking, these things are TOUGH and they GRIP.


----------

